# Sticky  Leopard Gecko sand kicking



## tanyarussell

hi all, i've had my leopard gecko for a while now, enough to know his personality and his traits.

Over the last few days everytime i change the waterbowl he kicks sand all up around the water bowl and then into as well. He has kicked his sand before, as i know this is quite normal, and he usually does it before he sleeps. But its the first time ive come across the waterbowl full of sand. Help?! lol

PLEASE NOTE-----yes i am aware of all the dangers with using sand so PLEASE do not use this thread as a should/shouldnt use sand debate. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## ivan.reho

tanyarussell said:


> hi all, i've had my leopard gecko for a while now, enough to know his personality and his traits.
> 
> Over the last few days everytime i change the waterbowl he kicks sand all up around the water bowl and then into as well. He has kicked his sand before, as i know this is quite normal, and he usually does it before he sleeps. But its the first time ive come across the waterbowl full of sand. Help?! lol
> 
> PLEASE NOTE-----yes i am aware of all the dangers with using sand so PLEASE do not use this thread as a should/shouldnt use sand debate.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



i never used sand my self but will soon be moving on to it as i got mine a new viv dont know why yours does it but it dont sound gd hope mine dont do it lol 


sorry im no help lol just thought i jump in to the topic as no one else said any tink yet :lol2:


----------



## tanyarussell

ivan.reho said:


> i never used sand my self but will soon be moving on to it as i got mine a new viv dont know why yours does it but it dont sound gd hope mine dont do it lol
> 
> 
> sorry im no help lol just thought i jump in to the topic as no one else said any tink yet :lol2:


and still no one has said anything lol. he has done it again today, i think he is about to shed, perhaps this could be something to do with it. And i have been giving him black instead of brown crickets recently, but not sure that that would make any difference!


----------



## Dean Wil

I dont know much about leos, put maybe hes kicking the sand up so he can climb into it? Have you seen him sitting in his water bowl? It could be that hes shedding and is trying to wet himself. Do you have a humid hide in with him to aid shedding?


----------



## tanyarussell

hey yes he has a humid hide, and the water dish just ends up being empty and the water soaking into the sand lol. I read on another forum that this is very normal and another reason why people dont use sand. But i have noticed in the last couple of days he is going to shed soon, probably monday, and when he is going to shed he goes off food a lil and he has done so, so after his shed if he still doing it, i think i may come to the conclusion he is just a very messy one indeed lol!!


----------



## Dean Cheetham

It could be something to do with shedding but I doubt it they have access to a moist hide 24/7.
Have you tried changing where you put the water bowl to see if he still does it?


----------



## tanyarussell

yes he sill does it when i move it. He didn't do it yesterday at all, and hasn't today so far.


----------



## Willlcrisp

tanyarussell said:


> hi all, i've had my leopard gecko for a while now, enough to know his personality and his traits.
> 
> Over the last few days everytime i change the waterbowl he kicks sand all up around the water bowl and then into as well. He has kicked his sand before, as i know this is quite normal, and he usually does it before he sleeps. But its the first time ive come across the waterbowl full of sand. Help?! lol
> 
> PLEASE NOTE-----yes i am aware of all the dangers with using sand so PLEASE do not use this thread as a should/shouldnt use sand debate.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Turn heat down


----------



## Debbie1962

Post is 11 years old I doubt they will see your answer as they haven't been online since 2012.


----------

